# The Tank Need The Light?



## akiyu (Oct 24, 2013)

havent lighting the fish eye turn white then the tank have some lighting the fish eye turn back red at few minute 
is it a problem of my fish?? thanks


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

no problem..it's only a problem if it's cloudy eye, or some kind of fungal and/or bacterial infection...


----------



## akiyu (Oct 24, 2013)

THANKS


----------

